# The Sushi Roll wicking technique



## Alex (6/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

Worth a try I guess, seems like less PT which is always a good thing.


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

I just use cotton bacon 2 and pack it real tight in there. Holds a crap load of juice and never dry hits. Works better than the scottish roll imo. Been using it for a while like that now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/12/15)

zadiac said:


> I just use cotton bacon 2 and pack it real tight in there. Holds a crap load of juice and never dry hits. Works better than the scottish roll imo. Been using it for a while like that now.



Also using Cotton Bacon V2 lately. Works a treat, just a pity it equates to R14,000 per kilo.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Yeah, well, I don't think about it like that. Will make me mad converting everything to kg's and then price it. Happy to buy a pack at R140.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/12/15)

I've gone with fibre freaks #2 and cut a square and roll it before inserting it into the coil. Sure beats 20 mins if creating the scotish roll.

It's all about ease of use and time taken for me.


----------



## Deckie (7/12/15)

Guys I'm no expert but whichever method you choose, I've realized it's all about fluffing the ends real well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/12/15)

Deckie said:


> Guys I'm no expert but whichever method you choose, I've realized it's all about fluffing the ends real well.


Sounds like we are talking about woman here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

It all comes down to personal choice and experience. You build/wick to where it suits you and you find your sweet spot. I like packing the cotton very tight in the coil and it works for me. Never have dry hits and one dripping (about 20 to 25 drops depending on the atty) lasts for ages. You can feel a dry hit coming a mile away and then you're still good to go for another two or three toots.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## 4RML (7/12/15)

talk about wicking I am battling the hec with a wicking tech for the silver play nano,,,,,,any one got some mojo for me?


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

4RML said:


> talk about wicking I am battling the hec with a wicking tech for the silver play nano,,,,,,any one got some mojo for me?


A tasty close up pic of the coil/ deck would help, to be frank I've no idea what a silver play nano is.

EDIT I did a quick google and found this:

SilverPlay Nano

2 tank option: glass and polycarbonite bell cap
Shorty drip cap
4 MASSIVE bottom airholes leading directly to posts
“Direct to drip tip” chimney design: reduces airflow and vapor slowdown while speeding up vapor delivery
Larger than usual wicking channels
3.2 ml juice capacity
Gold plated copper contact
Those 2 highlighted in red are probably whats giving you a hard time. 

Found this on another forum user "snow blind"


> Best way to wick the SP is to cut your cotton/rayon (ugh, do people still use that lol) so that the tails just fill the top, wider portion of the deck wick slots. Do not, try to wick down to the base where the chimney screws down... in my experience that slowed wicking.(which may be ok at high resistance builds) Just be careful screwing down the chimney base so not to snag your wicks and pull them out of the channel. I recommend juicing your wicks fully before screwing on the chimney so you can "paste" them in place. (Yeah, ignore the left side negative post screw lol, my fault i cross threaded it a little and realized that after taking the pics... was going a little too fast! Here, might lie my only "gripe" with the SP, the machining on the internals isn't as nice as the exterior... but perfectly even and functional... just a little "sharp" in places.)








https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/silverplay-rta-review-pics.640997/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (7/12/15)

many many thanks I had this in mind and now its pinned ...time to get some wicking in place and rest from all the hard work before hand 'this discussion .


----------



## kev mac (7/12/15)

4RML said:


> talk about wicking I am battling the hec with a wicking tech for the silver play nano,,,,,,any one got some mojo for me?


I've never used the silver play i'm sure Youtube has videos for wicking it.


----------



## 4RML (7/12/15)

Just got done and it's Vaping something awesome, just a touch of wic in the channels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

So this will work in a rba rta and rda? 
Cant decide in what tank i want to try this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

4RML said:


> Just got done and it's Vaping something awesome, just a touch of wic in the channels.



pics or it didnt happen. 
seriously, curious though

@Marius Combrink plagued with the same problem. 
but Im probably going to sushi the Bellus as its due for a wicking, problem is it tastes so lekka I dont want to pull it apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

